# 1km driveway using side by side



## raffigb (Apr 18, 2016)

Hey, new to this site
I just purchase a new house on a 30 acre bush lot. I live outside of Torondo Canada. Average annual snow fall is approx 80 inches. The drive way is a gravel 1km laneway. 
I am thinking about getting a Can Am defender HD8 side by side with a 72" blade
My question:

1) Is this a good side by side
2) Will this machine be able to plow the laneway appropriately

Thanks for your time
Raffi


----------



## dieselss (Jan 3, 2008)

What's your other options?


----------



## raffigb (Apr 18, 2016)

The property requires a side by side and a tractor. I would like to get the side by side first. Just need to know if it will plow the snow. If not I'll need a tractor first.
Or I'm open for other options. Looked at the tool cat, but the are expensive


----------



## BUFF (Dec 24, 2009)

Kubota RTV 1100 with a Boss V plow would be a better choice.


----------



## Ramitt (Mar 12, 2013)

Personally id spend that money on a tractor first.. Best of both worlds.. Front loader for moving piles and snow blower for the lighter stuff.. The can am will push some snow but it wont push massive amounts of snow if it needs to... The kubota rtv's are nice but they are expensive.... Used ones go for 9-10k around here... Tool cats are nice! Guy I know spent 35k on his!!  Too rich for my blood!


----------



## raffigb (Apr 18, 2016)

Thanks for the info. I am looking for an older tractor. I agree the kabota is nice as is the tool cat, but after buying a 30 acre property those will have to wait.. Lol


----------



## leolkfrm (Mar 11, 2010)

get something with a cab and heat!


----------



## Hysert (Dec 16, 2009)

Get a tractor, your gonna need it on 30 acres, not just snow but fallen trees, land clearing, mowing, grading pot holes the list goes on.....


----------

